# Moorton pond



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Has any body been down to moorton pond lately. I was wondering if they were catching anything.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Goose-face Killah,

Heading there this weekend, will report anything good-unless its REAL good!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I went on saterday, windy so I could not fly fish, but my son and I limitted out in about 40 min or so. We reloasen several that were not hooked bad in that time frame, and took only those that were hooked deep. Average size was very nice at about 16 inches with some going larger.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Nice job, Whelen, what were you using?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Of all things, we were useing crawlers on a lindy type rigging with yellow and glow in the dark floats. I know this is not the most common way of fishing for trout, but it was windy as all get out on saterday morning and the fly rods did not even get out of the truck. It was a blast seeing my nine year old pull in the trout on a 9 and 1/2 foot noodle type rod with 4lb line. Next time, the flys will be used and hopefully we will have as good or better luck.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Went out to Moorton last PM from 7-9. Some tiny sunnies and a few small cats on crawlers and bobbers. Weeds really hindered presentation choices. Saw a lot of big fish jumping right off shore, but they wouldn't take anything. Whelen, if you want to be specific as to which side and any other details, it would be appreciated, as I'm going back this weekend (again only in the PM), and want a nice trout this time. Thanks!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

We were fishing on the south side near the swimming area. There was a very strong wind from the south east that day, and nothing would bite in the north side of the pond. If you are lookning for colors, blue and white are the best combp I have hear of for Morton. Lots of people try corn, but I don't like corn, trout can't digest it and will die if they ingest it, it pluggs them up and that is that. I think small spinners will also work. If possible fish deeper if you can.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone familiar with how Mooreton Pond is this year? I haven't fished it much since the Red flooded into it and contaminated it with "junk" fish. I know the DNR was working on cleaning it up.....

If anyone has any recent fishing reports, I would love to hear how the fishing is.


----------

